# ASX (XAO)... ELLIOTT WAVE  part 1



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*ASX ... ELIOTT WAVE  part 1*

ElliotT  Waves  are highly  subjective ,,,,  
     like any other form of technical analysis  

let's    see where this takes us ...


----------



## dutchie (9 May 2005)

*Re: ASX ... ELIOTT WAVE  part 1*

Marketwaves

Could you please add some commentary to each chart so that we can understand your charts better!


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*Re: ASX ... ELIOTT WAVE  part 1*

(page 2) part 1


----------



## MARKETWAVES (9 May 2005)

*ASX..ELLIOTT WAVE PART 2*

ASX PART2 ....pg-1


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2005)

*Re: ASX ... ELIOTT WAVE  part 1*

Cant say that I agree with your labelling of the Dark blue wave count.

Still the results the same with all counts finalising with a predicted wave 5 in light blue.

How do you determine the length of the current wave 4? (Approximated)
At what point would the count be considered incorrect?


----------



## RichKid (9 May 2005)

*Re: ASX..ELLIOTT WAVE PART 2*

Hi MW,
Great to see those charts, at least we can evaluate them with those extra notes and comments. Whether they 'predict' the future or not I find it educational and I'm glad to see em. Thanks for posting the stuff, certain to help us inexperienced TA people, something to compare our individual TA to as well. 

You're probably aware by now that we have a diverse crowd here on ASF, makes it kinda interesting from time to time, as you would have found out. From hecklers to experts and all between. 

Looking forward to more of your posts. All the best.


----------



## tech/a (9 May 2005)

*Re: ASX..ELLIOTT WAVE PART 2*

Hmm there is some serious positive divergence there in Slow Stochastics.
Also seriously over sold.

This is a great technically correct indication.(Ocsillators should be read in the direction of the primary trend---thats long in this case).


----------



## DTM (13 May 2005)

If I had to guess (which I am), I would say that the breaking of the barrier and the subsequent retracement could mean that we have just completed a wave 2 on the elliot wave and could be on our merry way down again with the wave 3.

The XJO is currently free falling at the moment and my next support levels are 3991, 3966, 3936 and 3901.


----------



## DTM (28 May 2005)

Market waves,

When you draw the gann support lines, where do you know to draw the bottom and the 50% line.  Is it the best fit?

Thanks in advance.

Daniel


----------



## MARKETWAVES (26 June 2005)

This  is  an update ... to  this  ASX   post   ...  this  was  one  of  my first  posts when  i  first  joined  early  last  month ...

  The  ASX at  the  time  had puled  back  and  was  sitting  on  major  support ... the  only  way  to  see  this would  be  to  look  at  the  long  term  weekly charts  as  illustrated  above  ,,,  then  there  was  divergence on the  daily  charts ...


  Well,  in  the  minds  of  technical  analysis   this is  a  so  called  base that  was  formed...  the  rally  that  you  see  was  born  out  of  divergence..... but  more  importantly  the  asx   has  made  what  is  called  an  extended  5  the  wave ,,  pryor  to  the  downturn earlier  last  month ..


 THIS IS WHY I TRADE ELLIOT WAVES…..because its giving you a probability of where to look for a turn in a given market .....




   Special  note .....tech   a
.  please  don't  send  any  negative posts  ..  please  try  and  write  something  positive ...  
I  am  simply attempting to  point  out  significant support  levels  and  significant resistance  levels throught  the  use  of  Elliott  Waves    and  Fibonacci  Retracements  in  my  posts ....I AM  NOT  HERE TO  GIVE  ADVICE ...Its  not  my  place .... I  trade  risk  to  reward 

  Nothing  here  is  posted  in  hindsight  ....


----------



## tech/a (26 June 2005)

*Special note .....tech a
. please don't send any negative posts .. please try and write something positive ...
.I am simply attempting to point out significant support levels and significant resistance levels throught the use of Elliott Waves and Fibonacci Retracements in my posts ....I AM NOT HERE TO GIVE ADVICE ...Its not my place ....*

Ke---?

I think my writings have been supportive of you analysis.

Simply asking for you to demonstrate use of your analysis by way of application and your sussinct reply---I find difficult to classify as negative.

Your use of Elliot is just as valid as any other form of analysis.

Elliot is one of the few "Predictive" analysis tools I feel has any credence and your application one of the best Ive seen.

Your analysis will either succeed or fail just as any other analysis.

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think my analysis on 9/5/05 was pretty spot as well and not an Elliot Wave in sight.I concurred with Divergence.

So Ke---? as Manuel would say.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (19 October 2005)

update  time  ..............


----------



## MARKETWAVES (19 October 2005)

pg-2


----------



## DTM (21 October 2005)

Ahh.  Yes..., I see where you're coming from now.  

Thanks MW.


----------

